# What did I get myself into!!! LOL



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Went to the AKC Mississippi Headwaters RC meeting last night lots on the agenda. we were talking about the upcoming 2013 hunt test and they said they need a chair person. I asked what it invovled was it like the HRC chair person. They didnt know cause none run HRC but anyways I said I would do it. :doh: What did I get myself into. LOL Actually I think it will be lots of fun. I need to read the book they told me about and I know that a few of the members will help me out alot. I said I wanted to get my hands into AKC well I think I did a bang up job of it.:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, best of luck to ya. Sounds like it might be lots of work, but very enjoyable.

You'll do GREAT!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks I do like working under pressure so that is a plus.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow. When you jump in, you jump with both feet!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont believe in doing things half way..lol. I have marshalled 3 hunt tests and I will be marshalling the upland HRC test in March. So I have that under my belt. I have people that will help being bird boys need to make sure I have good gunners lined up and good marshalls.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Just don't forget that no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Get a hold of the Retriever Hunt Test Regulations and Guidelines, and a copy of the Guide to Dealing with Misconduct. Study them thoroughly. Attend the AKC Seminar for Judges and Handlers. There will be one somewhere in Minnesota in the early Spring.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Mike I was wondering which books I needed. I will get them soon so I have plenty of time to study them. Thats a good idea to go to the seminar. I wish my club was hosting one but they said they didnt want too at the meeting the other night.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The Hunt Test Secretary should have copies of both available for you.


----------

